# San Juan 28



## tar428 (Feb 10, 2001)

Hello All,

I am part of a small group of owners of the SJ28. We are looking for more owners to interact with on the net. If you are an owner , or know one, please take a look at the webpage below.

http://www.globalpsychics.com/lp/Superstition/boat.htm

Fair winds, Steve.


----------

